# FAME - Chicago Fibro Awareness Main Event



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Got this at my fibro meeting this week from the National Fibromyalgia Awareness Campaign (NFAC), 2415 N. River Trail Rd., Orange CA 92865 - Conference Hosts FAX: 714-921-6920.It will be on Sunday, June 24th, this year - 2001 at the University of Illinois Chicago Circle Center Meeting and Conference Room, 750 South Halsted Street, Chicago, IL 60607. It is $45 per person for patients and families. Registration deadline is June 18th, 2001. University Parking is $7.50 per day. Some well known fibro research doctors will be speakers - like: Bennet, Russel, Silverman, and Yunus. Some topics are: "What Causes Fibro" "Evaluating Associated Symptoms" "The Multi-Disciplined Approach" and "Fibro and Disability", among other "Breakout" topics such as: "Juvenile Fibromyalgia" "Treatment Research Updates" and many others.A few from our support group are interested in going. I am not sure yet, but just thought I'd pass this along in case anyone else was interested. Perhaps you can find further info about this on the web by typing in NFAC and doing a search.M.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Thanks Moldie for the information. Will you let us know of any new info on fibro? Thanks


----------

